# Starting a new story



## Kender3421 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi all,

It's been a long time since I posted here in Writer's Bloc, but I need some help. See I need some ideas on two things, the first being the title of the series. My stories always have titles like _Time Drifts By_ or _Quest for Freedom_. However, I can't think of what this new one should be titled. It's a college level story about a group of friends as they progress through their college years.

The other problem is really just a opinion with you, the readers. How should I start the story? Should it just start on the first day of freshman year, or should I start it in the locker room during Teige's senior year when he finds out he got a scholarship?


----------



## M. LeRenard (Nov 24, 2008)

It would be helpful if you could provide a bit about the story itself.  Just some general details of what you have in mind for the plot, the characters, and the like.  Titles and beginnings usually come from that.
But one bit of basic advice that I could give you without knowing anything about it is that it's usually a good idea to start a story in the middle of a scene that contains some action and suspense.  Something to hook the reader's attention right from the get-go.  I could help you further with a few more details about the piece, though.


----------



## Kender3421 (Nov 24, 2008)

It's going to be a college story. It's about a small group of friends who try to work through problems and how they become better because of it. The story revolves around Teige and the relationships he has with the other characters. Might throw some huge turning points in latter; death, sex and drugs will play a large roll in the drama of the stories.


----------



## KatKry (Nov 25, 2008)

I agree with Renard. The best stories always start with something actiony! Why do you think 007 is so popular? I might have a few ideas for titles if you're interested.


----------



## kitreshawn (Nov 25, 2008)

Keep in mind that something actiony doesn't have to be actual action.

It just needs to be something that catches the reader's attention.  For instance one of the best openings I ever read was from Armour and is a single sentence:

"He drank alone."

Your goal is to grab the reader's attention, either by making them immediately want to see what happens next or to make them want to know what is going on or why.  This is a trick because it gives them a reason to keep reading until you can make them fall in love with the characters so you can pull them through the rest of your story.


----------



## Kender3421 (Nov 26, 2008)

Okay, all the problems I had have been adressed. For those who want to, I am including a link to the story at the bottom of this post. Please let me know what you think of the story because I am starting to think that no one reads them. For those who helped out, thanks again.


http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1744014/


----------

